
One Lawyer, One Day, 194 Felony Cases - burritofanatic
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/01/31/us/public-defender-case-loads.html
======
burritofanatic
Just to note, the type of lawyer that's being written about here is a public
defender, one that's appointed to a defendant as a constitutional right.

------
suff
Free lawyers for everyone. How is that working out? Free doctors for everyone.
Anyone want to guess how that's going to work out?

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN, and please especially don't
take threads on extraneous flamewar tangents.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
linksnapzz
Eventually, any sufficiently pithy observation on HN will be isomorphic to
starting a flamewar.

